
Phillis Wheatley - jkuria
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phillis_Wheatley
======
jkuria
By the way, I found out about her from reading George Washington's biography.
She wrote the poem below for him, after which he invited her to his official
residence, met her as an equal and entertained her.

"Proceed, great chief, with virtue on thy side,

Thy ev'ry action let the Goddess guide.

A crown, a mansion, and a throne that shine,

With gold unfading, WASHINGTON! Be thine."

(Full poem can be found here) [https://www.poemhunter.com/poem/his-excellency-
general-washi...](https://www.poemhunter.com/poem/his-excellency-general-
washington/)

According to the biography's author, it showed Washington's capacity for
growth. Previously he had been an avowed racist!

------
JPKab
I wrote my first term paper (26 years ago) on Phyllis Wheatley.

Pretty cool to see her brought up on HN.

------
legostormtroopr
Not that this isn't an interesting historical figure - whats the relevance to
HN?

~~~
BenjiWiebe
If HN'ers up vote it, they must either think it's relevant, or else don't care
if it isn't relevant. If they don't up vote, then it doesn't really matter.

